
TidyTweets – Tidy up your Twitter profile - raflueder
https://tidytweets.org/
======
raflueder
As I was looking for ways to stay busy during a recent furlough period I
decided to tidy up my Twitter profile only to find out that there isn't an
easy built-in way to do so using the default Twitter UI. So...

TidyTweets analyses your Following list on Twitter telling you which accounts
haven't been active in a specific time frame (one week, two weeks, one month,
three months, six months and a year). You can then unfollow individual
accounts, selected accounts or all at once.

Definitely still rough around the edges (particularly the UI) but it does what
it says on the label.

Upcoming features area a more polished UI as well as a way to manage Lists
(create/delete/assign accts).

TidyTweets is FOSS, if you'd like to contribute with code, bug reports or
feature suggestions (or just take a look around) stop by Github:
[https://github.com/rlueder/tidytweets](https://github.com/rlueder/tidytweets)

Thanks!

Happy (tidy) tweeting! :)

~~~
notkaiho
Thanks! I would really have liked to see this sort of explaining text
immediately on clicking to the page (as I often do ok HN before looking at
comments)

~~~
raflueder
Thanks for the feedback! Getting some info text on main page. ;)

